# AppleScript et interface réseau



## Toxick (26 Mars 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je recherche la  syntaxe pour récupérer dans une variable l'état d'une interface réseau (via AppleScript). J'aimerais par exemple récupérer un 1 si mon Interface est active ou un 0 si ce n'est pas le cas.

D'ailleurs où récupérer les noms "système" des interfaces type VPN ?

Merci du coup de pouce 

++


----------



## Toxick (30 Mars 2010)

Vraiment personne n'a une petite idée ?


----------

